# What's in your collection?



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well folks, the title asks it all. I want to know what's in your collection of reptiles, amphibians and your little buggies. Pictures would be nice too! I'll get some of mine up hopefully tonight assuming photobucket will load my photos. I have horrible wifi in my basement so my laptop buggers up on me occasionally.

As for my collection.............

2 Leopard Geckos
1 Tiger Salamander
1 "Walking" tiger legged tree frog
1 Schneider's Skink
5 American Green Tree frogs
2 Sudan Plated Lizards
2 Corn Snakes (one normal red coloration, the others an albino)
3 Yellow Bellied Cooters (turtles)
and soon to be added 5 Axolotls.

Well folks... Let's hear about/ see them!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

So if 5 people viewed this... then why am I the only one whos listed what they have? Post people POST! This IS a forum after all, and all opinions and thoughts are welcomed... Crap it's the internet people, use it!


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Nobody owns reptiles? lol...


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

I don't own reptiles, but view's and posts are miles apart on most threads, no one ever want's to post. 


I used to have a house gecko, cuban anole and a grass lizard.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Yay! At least somebody will answer me lol.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

it took a long time to even get a dedicated forum for reptiles here so... be forgiving of the members lol.

I had horned toad lizards way back. Don't mind his skinny look. It was irked that I had picked it up, and was spreading out his ribs. :/










My Yellow!









Res Boy









Blue tree frog









Our Corn (rehomed)

















Cham! <3









Some of my guys have passed on, all I have left are my turtles as far as reptiles. We moved to a place that was apparently pet friendly but crickets get out and that became a problem when my landlord confused a cricket for a roach.

Sooo... had to rehome the frogger, my bf wanted me to find a new home for Snake because we were trying to move and we had been afraid that we would get turned down if we had a snake.

Cham lived to be almost 8 years old, bloody awesome reptile and I do miss him heaps.

That's my collection!


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I only have tortoises at the moment:

Moroccan greek tortoise
Indian star tortoise

Previous, I was mainly a turtle guy, but no longer. I had:

African sideneck
diamondback terrapin
reeves
razoeback musk


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Sweet Jackson, I'd love to see some pictures. And Ciddian.... Lets get more reptiles fans talking on here!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

...............


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Hehe... How big? My biggest yellow bellied is about 7"... Oh and is it Long claws indicates males, or was it females? Because my ratios are 2-1 short claws- long clawed.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

.................


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Hehe... How big? My biggest yellow bellied is about 7"... Oh and is it Long claws indicates males, or was it females? Because my ratios are 2-1 short claws- long clawed.


Long is male

She's about 10" in diameter I think but not in that pic


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Good so I have a wonderful ratio in my tank. And your turtles big... er than mine lol.
I love the Torts, are those before and after shots?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Good so I have a wonderful ratio in my tank. And your turtles big... er than mine lol.
> I love the Torts, are those before and after shots?


You got a pretty nice list there Ryan, got any pics of the setup?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Good so I have a wonderful ratio in my tank. And your turtles big... er than mine lol.
> I love the Torts, are those before and after shots?


No those are adults and CB torts

My turtles going to get massive 20" roughly


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm glad I stuck with the cooters... 10" supposedly maximum for the females 7-8" for the males and they're getting close to their full size hehe


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

My past and current list:

4 leopard gecko - 1m/3f
1 crested gecko
1 yellow belly slider
1 unknown turtle (rescued)

All I have left are the crested and two turtles.

Will upload the turtle pics later so someone can tell me what the unknown turtle is...


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Jackson where do you find the room to keep all those turtles 

I like your datnoid.

Had one with my yellow belly slider but my he was so scared of the datnoid..


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

...........


----------



## irminia (Dec 10, 2011)

I've owned quite a few animals the past, and still do tend to a decent small collection.
I still live at home, however, and must keep all my animals in my room, which keeps a cap on how many I can own at any given time. At the moment I've got

1.0.0 C. sepentina, Common snapping turtle
0.0.2 S. Dekayi, Dekays brown snakes
0.1.0 O. eptentronalis, Cuban treefrog

And admittedly, as much as I love fish, I love spiders (especially mygalomorphs) 1000x more. I've been obsessed with them ever since I was a kid, mainly because of Spiderman  Here's my Tarantula collection:

1.0.2 G. Rosea, Chilean Rosehair
0.0.1 L. Parahybana, Salmon pink birdeater
0.1.0 G. Pulchra, Brazilian black
2.1.0 P. Murinus, Orange starburst baboon
0.2.0 P. Irminia, Venezuelan suntiger
0.0.2 N. Chromatus, Brazilian black & white
0.1.0 B. Smithi, Mexican redknee
1.0.0 B. Vagans, Mexican redrump
0.0.1 C. fimbriatus, Indian violet

Oh, and pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

..................


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

That is a lot of tarantulas!

We've got 3 adult crested geckos (2 females, 1 male), 2 hatchlings, and 6 eggs.


----------



## Big V (Dec 1, 2012)

Well.....not that the GF doesnt hate it but...

1.1 BCI
1.1 BCC (suriname)
1.2 python bongersmai (blood python)
1.0 Ball python
1.1 Green Tree Python
0.1 Leopard Geckos

..had to thin the collection so previously had

1.1 Brazilian Rainbow Boa
1.1 black blood
1.0 Yellow Anaconda


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice set ups fish man. No sadly every time I try to upload the pics to photobucket at home, something happens and it messes up. I'm trying to do it at work but I can't find my USB plug in that reads my sd card lol.

You too Big V, all be it I'm confused by your ratio markings. 0.1.0? 0M 1F 0 Hermaphrodites? lol


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

So I need some help to id this rescued turtle.

First one is the yellow belly slider


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

^^
I can't tell those pics are really blurry 

Looks happy


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> Nice set ups fish man. No sadly every time I try to upload the pics to photobucket at home, something happens and it messes up. I'm trying to do it at work but I can't find my USB plug in that reads my sd card lol.
> 
> You too Big V, all be it I'm confused by your ratio markings. 0.1.0? 0M 1F 0 Hermaphrodites? lol


0.1.0 = 0M 1F 0 Juvi/too young to sex



Fish_Man said:


> So I need some help to id this rescued turtle.
> 
> First one is the yellow belly slider


looks like a map of some sort


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

hard to say, my best guess would be an eastern map turtle...The first one looks more like a painted turtle due to the shell coloration. I have 3 yellow bellied cooters(sliders) and their shells look entirely different than that.

Incidentally I have the exact same exterior basking zone on my tank lol

and thanks for the clear up hitch. Now how about some help with my dating life Mr.Smith?


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

It's a Miss. Map Turtle, or a Ouachita Map Turtle, but my best guess would be an Ouachita Map Turtle.


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the help.

So I have one map turtle and one painted or yellow belly (the store I bought it from had said its a yellow belly slider but you never know)

Ya I love those basking docks cause it's not in the water.

http://www.bigalspets.ca/reptiles/reptology-turtle-topper.html

I got 4 of them now the turtles love it


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

4 on one tank?! How big of a tank do you have lol.

And like I said, I'm pretty sure it's no yellow belly. Take some better pics for us and we could probably ID it better for you 

Wait... wheres Jackson or Smoke? They may know lol


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

4 on two tanks

I'll try to take some more pics


----------



## nighttigerz (Jun 23, 2012)

fish man can you take a picture of the head and the plastron, they shell looks like a cooter


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I was gunna say Fish_man, that's no room for them to even breath lol. I have only 1 that's used on my 55. My turtles are too big though, the damn thing only holds the female, or both of the smaller males at a time lol.

I'm thinking of making a new one for them using the same basic design. But I'll make it 2' long instead and maybe 2' wide as well lol.


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

irminia said:


> And admittedly, as much as I love fish, I love spiders (especially mygalomorphs) 1000x more. I've been obsessed with them ever since I was a kid, mainly because of Spiderman  Here's my Tarantula collection:
> 
> 1.0.2 G. Rosea, Chilean Rosehair
> 0.0.1 L. Parahybana, Salmon pink birdeater
> ...


I have a rolled up newspaper sitting next to me just in case one of them tries to climb through my computer screen.......guess who does not like spiders on GTAA?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

My mistake on turtles. I have 2f- 1m lol and don't worry MDR... I grabbed a can of Raid when I saw the pictures and slept with it that night... just in case


----------



## MDR (Feb 20, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> My mistake on turtles. I have 2f- 1m lol and don't worry MDR... I grabbed a can of Raid when I saw the pictures and slept with it that night... just in case


Glad I'm not the only one.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

hahaha, I have 2 dogs though. Spiders are just extra protein to them so I think I'd be safe anyways lol.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Fishman: from the blurry pics, it does look like a yellow belly slider and a false map to me. Better pics would help though. From what I remember, real Mississippi maps have a moon-shaped yellow marking around the rear side of their eyes and a false map has a yellow blotch there instead of a crescent moon shape. False maps get slightly larger.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

I should take a pic of my above tank basking platform. It was simple and cheap to make and so far, it's been working perfectly. 

I'll try to get a pic of my 3 turtles and their food source tonight.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

How are those turtles smoke? Mine are doing great, since I changed that filter and removed the sand OH MY! I haven't had such a clean tank for such an extended period of time since the turtles were smaller than 3".


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Prob should just add these to previous post, but o well.

Had a chance to take a few cell phone pics at lunch:

















































Turtle's water level is a little low but they still have no issue getting up there. The last 2 pics are of their food source (I feed them dry stick food as staple - live food is a treat).


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> How are those turtles smoke? Mine are doing great, since I changed that filter and removed the sand OH MY! I haven't had such a clean tank for such an extended period of time since the turtles were smaller than 3".


If you want to keep the tank even cleaner for longer, get a tubberwear container or similar and feed them in there. They usually poop while or immediately after eating. I plan to do this down the road when I move out of the basement. (Feeding live food and plants is so messy)

I'm also planning to raise ramhorns in their own small tank since their population isn't doing too well with crayfish and assassin snails. Going to pick up Jackson's blue rams for this.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I feed them above the water level in there dock. I just have a large reptile container that's full of pellet. Occasionally I buy the feeder fish, and in the summer I usually get some fresh worms from my garden. Although this year I'm thinking I may buy a whole bunch of bait worms (nightcrawlers) and set up the spare 20gallon for them.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

So do they eat out of water or do they take pellets back into the water?


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Both. Occasionally they'll eat on the dock and I can hear them crunching away. If I ever approach though they'll take whatever they have into the water.

Sometimes I'll find them with the food in the water already, so no doubt that they take it down themselves, or spill food out and it just rolls into the water lol


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I just got myself an Axolotl about a week ago haha. I don't know if that counts xD

Cheers


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Well it's not a reptile persay... But it's amphibious enough


----------

